
OpenFloodgate: Online Publishing with Control - daliso
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/29/openfloodgate-online-publishing-with-control/
======
daliso
What do you guys think about the increase in the number of these document
publishing sites. Will these morph into web based filing systems to replace
the filing systems on our PCs?

What's their business model and which site will become dominant?

